# I like the stand this guy took



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/12/214319-bro-code-action-stranger-alerts-man-cheating-significant-football-game/?utm_source=dailynewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign={CAMPAIGN_ID}&listID={listID}

Mad World NewsGood Samaritan Who EXPOSED Cheating Wife Speaks Out To His Critics


He got a lot of positive comments for it too on facebook. 

He in my opinion is what is good in society


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Well I know what happened. He sat thru the game in a hyper anxious state, said nothing was wrong when she asked, drove home faster than usual, gave her the paper, she asked what is he talking about, got defensive, said he was just a friend, blamed him for believing a stranger and not siding with her, calls him paranoid, gaslit him, then threw sex at him, and right now is lurking here wondering about his wife. Hopefully he picks a catchy name, too many self berating first person singulars around here.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

wmn1 said:


> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/12/214319-bro-code-action-stranger-alerts-man-cheating-significant-football-game/?utm_source=dailynewsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign={CAMPAIGN_ID}&listID={listID}
> 
> Mad World NewsGood Samaritan Who EXPOSED Cheating Wife Speaks Out To His Critics
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the voyeur in me talking, but I'd kind of like to know what went down once they got back to the car. I mean... you KNOW that guy didn't wait until he got home to read the note.


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Maybe it's the voyeur in me talking, but I'd kind of like to know what went down once they got back to the car. I mean... you KNOW that guy didn't wait until he got home to read the note.


yea and If I were that guy I would do a DNA test


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

thing that bothers me is that some of the people attacking this guy laid down the 'abuse line' as though she was justified in texting this 'Jason' guy because her SO may be abusing her. First, no evidence of abuse. Second, cheating would still not be justified.

I don't know where critics come up with this stuff, it's almost as though they are gaslighting for the cheater in this scenario. 

If my wife was texting this stuff, I would want to know so kudos to Lye


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

wmn1 said:


> thing that bothers me is that some of the people attacking this guy laid down the 'abuse line'


It's sad, but it is the common defense nowadays.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm with you guys on the "abuse" tactic. First, there's no actual evidence of abuse from the man. Second, there is evidence of abuse from the woman in the form of her cheating. Why not expose the crap that is happening in favor of assuming that all men are physically abusive a$$holes who hit their wives/girlfriends at the first sign of trouble? What if he's not abusive? Doesn't he deserve some compassion and help with his problems too?

I really dislike the whole, "its none of your business" tactic too. If I know somebody is being hurt maliciously I personally feel an obligation to help. Its none of my business what they do with the help I give, but I will help. I would also like to point out that its really none of the business of the AP to be involved with somebody else's SO, yet there they are.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Assuming this is true, I LOVE IT!!! Serves her right.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

The comments under the article are amusing

"To everyone crying about what he did. You're probably a cheating peice of **** yourself."


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Already posted on this but to the people that criticized this guy for exposing.... SHUT YOUR SKANKY DISEASE RIDDEN SLIMY SCUM FILLED CHEATING ASSES UP!!!

Nuff said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaos (Mar 9, 2012)

There may also be an element of sexual hypocrisy on the part of the critics. Would there have been the same amount of outcry from the critics if the genders had been reversed?


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

wmn1 said:


> thing that bothers me is that some of the people attacking this guy laid down the 'abuse line' as though she was justified in texting this 'Jason' guy because her SO may be abusing her. First, no evidence of abuse. Second, cheating would still not be justified.
> 
> I don't know where critics come up with this stuff, it's almost as though they are gaslighting for the cheater in this scenario.
> 
> If my wife was texting this stuff, I would want to know so kudos to Lye





The abuse argument is predominantly used by those who are apologetic towards cheaters namely those who buy into the fallacy that if a wife cheats on her husband it must be due in part to abuse either physical or emotional unfortunately the harsh reality is some people just aren't worth s*** it's funny how our society will tend to blame the victims rather than the perpetrators .


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

chaos said:


> There may also be an element of sexual hypocrisy on the part of the critics. Would there have been the same amount of outcry from the critics if the genders had been reversed?


You bet, from me anyway.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

chaos said:


> There may also be an element of sexual hypocrisy on the part of the critics. Would there have been the same amount of outcry from the critics if the genders had been reversed?


Of course I completely agree sexual hypocrisy is systemic in our society how many times have we heard the line if the husband cheats on his wife then she must not be pleasing him at home or if the wife cheats on her husband he must be emotionally or physically abusive in some way like I said before our society is much more content with blaming the victims rather than perpetrators..


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm waiting for a new thread in CWI titled " Lions fan needs help"...or

"wife cheated, one Lions seat available"


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I wonder how much outcry was because they seem to showcase and highlight that she was pregnant (as if like being pregnant excuses cheating, erases it, or automatically makes it that the guy must stay with her now, whether his or not)?


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> I wonder how much outcry was because they seem to showcase and highlight that she was pregnant (as if like being pregnant excuses cheating, erases it, or automatically makes it that the guy must stay with her now, whether his or not)?



Being pregnant was all the more reason to rat her out. Her bf/husband needs to know and get a paternity test.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

vellocet said:


> Being pregnant was all the more reason to rat her out. Her bf/husband needs to know and get a paternity test.


:iagree::iagree::iagree: BUt not all people share the same sentiments and think the same as we on TAM do. Being betrayed changes the way you view things from the time of discovering betrayal onward.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree: BUt not all people share the same sentiments and think the same as we on TAM do. Being betrayed changes the way you view things from the time of discovering betrayal onward.


Yes, some here would rather the man unknowingly raise and pay for some other jackasses kid. And the so-called mother will let him think the child is his if there is reason to believe its the OMs.

I can hear it now, "think about the child". Yes, tell that to the child's sorry excuse for a mother.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Squeakr said:


> I wonder how much outcry was because they seem to showcase and highlight that she was pregnant (as if like being pregnant excuses cheating, erases it, or automatically makes it that the guy must stay with her now, whether his or not)?


agreed. Every facebook poster I saw agreed with him !!


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

vellocet said:


> Yes, some here would rather the man unknowingly raise and pay for some other jackasses kid. And the so-called mother will let him think the child is his if there is reason to believe its the OMs.
> 
> I can hear it now, "think about the child". Yes, tell that to the child's sorry excuse for a mother.


I agree Vellocet completely !!


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

I completely agree with both of you vellocet and Squeakr but sadly that type of mentality is nothing new there are those who believe the family unit is more important than individual happiness/respect for them it does not matter what he did nor does it matter what she did what matters is the children and the family unit and of course the delusional belief that the betrayed spouse must have some role in their partner's affair I guess for them simply asking your spouse do you want butter on your toast is being complicit in some way.. 



This methodology however is why we're seeing so many marriages that are fundamentally damaged and flawed limping along on life support it's also the reason why we see so many marriages end abruptly upon when the children leave for college no point in staying when the job is done what's bizarre however is that this type of thinking is paradoxical if a spouse cheats on their partner shows no respect or empathy but you are expected as the BS to work things out for the family unit "do the hard work" but in the process you're only showing your children that you can be harmed, disrespected, and treated cruelly but as long as you apologize enough read enough books go to the counseling sessions all can be forgiven this only sets the example that any abhorrent behavior can be forgiven as long as you follow the script.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

He deserves a "Bro Club" platinum card.


----------



## Retribution (Apr 30, 2012)

xakulax said:


> I completely agree with both of you vellocet and Squeakr but sadly that type of mentality is nothing new there are those who believe the family unit is more important than individual happiness/respect for them it does not matter what he did nor does it matter what she did what matters is the children and the family unit and of course the delusional belief that the betrayed spouse must have some role in their partner's affair I guess for them simply asking your spouse do you want butter on your toast is being complicit in some way..
> 
> 
> 
> This methodology however is why we're seeing so many marriages that are fundamentally damaged and flawed limping along on life support it's also the reason why we see so many marriages end abruptly upon when the children leave for college no point in staying when the job is done *what's bizarre however is that this type of thinking is paradoxical if a spouse cheats on their partner shows no respect or empathy but you are expected as the BS to work things out for the family unit "do the hard work" but in the process you're only showing your children that you can be harmed, disrespected, and treated cruelly but as long as you apologize enough read enough books go to the counseling sessions all can be forgiven this only sets the example that any abhorrent behavior can be forgiven as long as you follow the script*.


:iagree: Damn skippy!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Already posted on this but to the people that criticized this guy for exposing.... SHUT YOUR SKANKY DISEASE RIDDEN SLIMY SCUM FILLED CHEATING ASSES UP!!!
> 
> Nuff said.


Dude... maybe calm down a bit on the coffee-marinated medium rare ribeye shooters.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Dude... maybe calm down a bit on the coffee-marinated medium rare ribeye shooters.


Yeah. I probably have testosterone poisoning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

ConanHub said:


> Yeah. I probably have testosterone poisoning.


:lol: :rofl:


----------

